# Polished Bliss: Cayenne GTS...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Two write ups in a week, what's going on?! :doublesho:lol:

This one was done last week 

Cayenne GTS, another car on contract with us and this was it's first correction detail - a 3 Day Minor Correction:




























Step one was the Pre-foam:










Left to dwell for a few minutes:










Then rinsed off at high pressure:










The car was into us a few months ago for a 1 day protection detail so all surfaces were still well protected, which made the pre-foam and rinse even more effective, with very little in the way of dirt left after a thorough rinse :thumb:

Wheels were cleaned with Megs WB (10:1), just the tar spots left on the inner rims:










Tardis was used to remove these:










Megs Super Degreaser was used to clean the tyres and arches:



















R222 was used for the shuts/petrol cap/exterior trim and badges etc:



















Back to the arches, which were sprayed with Tardis:










Then wiped clean:



















As always, the car was put inside for the clay stage to avoid any dust etc:










Even though the car was in a few months ago, I still felt the need to clay the paint to ensure it was 100% clean, as you can see this was justified with the contaminants picked up:










Now dried off and ready for polishing, I took a few quick snaps of the defects:














































Nothing overly bad, and seeing as Cayennes aren't affected by sticky paint problems like most newer 911's etc (got another sticky 997 sat in the unit as I type this!), I reached for Menzerna P0203S which is ideally suited to defects such as the ones this car had.

The polish was worked with a 3M Polishing Pad @ 1500rmps:










I always wipe down each panel with Top Inspection as I go for 2 main reasons - mainly to check my work and secondly, dust doesn't seem to stick to the paint so much when it's free from polishing oils 























































The Automatic open/close tailgates on the Cayennes are handy things for polishing 




























Having the doors open makes it easier to access the side skirt extensions too:










85RE was used on the areas that weren't so badly swirled and marred:










Plastic strip on the top of the tailgate before:










After:










Once all polishing was done, out came the lambswool duster to get rid of any small remaining traces of dust:










LSP was Zym0l Vintage applied with a Blackfire LSP Pad:



















I had planned on taking more pics as I detailed the interior and engine etc but Friday was one of the busiest days in ages (sun comes out so everyone wants products for the weekend!) so quality control took priority over the quantity of pictures.

Here's the best of the pics Rich managed to get on his SLR just as the owner had to leave on Fri evening though :thumb:






















































































































Work time was just under *30 hours*.

Thanks for looking as always 

Clark


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work Clark, looks spot on.

What are those Blackfire LSP Pads like? My Sonus SFX ones are just about at the end of their life, how do they compare?

Regards,

Gaz


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work as per usual Clark:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Nice work Clark, looks spot on.
> 
> What are those Blackfire LSP Pads like? My Sonus SFX ones are just about at the end of their life, how do they compare?
> 
> ...


I've never used the Sonus ones Gaz, but they're pretty much just the same as the red/white German Applicators we used to sell, just a bit softer on the LSP side


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> nice work as per usual Clark:thumb:


Cheers Jay :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work and lovely flake from the paint :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Top stuff as always Clark :thumb: Big & ugly as they are they are nice cars to work on (got one in at the moment) nice flowing body panels


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic work again Clark :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent as always clark:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job as per usual Clark :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love the new shape Cayennes, top work Clark.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

You somehow manage to always bring out a deeper, wetter look on pretty much all paint finishes Clark. The GTS is no exception, outstanding work and attention to detail as well:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, another flawless finish!! :argie:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

wonderful work clark, as ever if I might observe  BTW, what do you put on those tires?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks simply stunning.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

shabba said:


> wonderful work clark, as ever if I might observe  BTW, what do you put on those tires?


I might be wrong but i'm sure the last few of Clarks details it has been Gloss-It
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gloss-it-signature-tyre-gloss-wheels.html

Great work again mate:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Your work is simply astonishingly good.

Amazing.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Great work on the Cayenne...and you guys called a 3day paint correction a minor correction :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Clark


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

Clark, you have serious game! The best detailer on here methinks!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Top stuff as always Clark :thumb: Big & ugly as they are they are nice cars to work on (got one in at the moment) nice flowing body panels


I actually really like the Cayenne, I'd have it over any range rover 



shabba said:


> wonderful work clark, as ever if I might observe  BTW, what do you put on those tires?


Gloss-It was used on this one 



TimG said:


> Great work on the Cayenne...and you guys called a 3day paint correction a minor correction :doublesho:thumb:


Yep, 4x4's are in here for a minimum of 3 days when any machine polishing is required, major correction requires 4 days :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Bellas Rodas said:


> Clark, you have serious game! The best detailer on here methinks!


Agreed. Fantastic work! Yet another example of just how good Polished Bliss are at what they do. :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

swordjo said:


> I might be wrong but i'm sure the last few of Clarks details it has been Gloss-It
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gloss-it-signature-tyre-gloss-wheels.html
> 
> Great work again mate:thumb:


thanks swordjo  i'll take a look @ it


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome work, you are simply amazing, Clark!!!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb detail as always Clark.:thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I always enjoy reading the write ups from the guys at P.B. 
Top notch work and I think this shows well with the quality pics you take. Excellent camera.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Top notch as always Clark - I love the wet finish you've got there. 

Have to agree it's a hell of a result on a "minor" correction! lol


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work Clark.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Clark,

Great thread with some triff detail.

A couple of questions if I may :thumb::

you said : _I reached for Menzerna P0203S which is ideally suited to defects such as the ones this car had._
Can you explain why with all the different manufacturers and flavours of polish I am wondering why that one ?

Reason for my question is my Lexus LS has holograms similar to those shown on the Porsche and am left wondering; should that be my option (polish and pad)

Did you use this combination on the plastic strip on top of the tailgate or was that the 85RD & 3M polishing pad.

Last question : thanks for getting this far : Is there any advantage using Top Inspection of IPA ??

Thanks in advance for further educating this newbie. :thumb:

p.s. JC described the Cayenne as a 'Camel with gingivitis' : I must say the final pictures certainly make me question that statement:thumb:

Great work indeed:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing results - didnt think the original could be any better ... gob smacked!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks the mutts nuts!! Nice work fella!!

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Clark, top notch as usual. I'd like to ask a question too. When washing arches, how do you get the maximum amount of dirt off between the liner and the wing? do you have a lance attachment to get in and back towards this area. I find this a difficult but important area to clean but can't get to it with a powerwasher?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Clark,
> 
> Great thread with some triff detail.
> 
> ...


Basically, the 203S is designed for cars such as this where the defects are too heavy for the likes of a mild finishing polish but not severe enough for a full on compound. It removes 99% of the defects whilst removing next to no paint and breaks down very quickly, leaving the finish that you see in the pics. I love the 203S as I can work it with big rpm's on the rotary if needs be and refine at around 1200rpm's and it still finishes down perfectly.

As for your lexus, what colour is it and would it be DA or rotary you'd be working with?

The strip on the tailgate - this was done with 2 hits of 85RE. This particular section on all the Cayennes is stupidly soft for some reason so it's very easy to correct even with a mild abrasive.

As for the Top Inspection/IPA question - It's just personal preference really. They both do the same job but because we have a load of it sat on the shelves through the back its what I use :thumb:



spitfire said:


> Hi Clark, top notch as usual. I'd like to ask a question too. When washing arches, how do you get the maximum amount of dirt off between the liner and the wing? do you have a lance attachment to get in and back towards this area. I find this a difficult but important area to clean but can't get to it with a powerwasher?


I dont use any fancy attatchment mate. We do have one through the back but it hasnt been used for a year or two as I actually prefer to see where the lance is aimed at. If you crouch down while you're rinsing it's easier to see right up under the arch lip - I can spend a good couple of minutes on each arch on some cars in order to get them completely free of dirt, obviously it's handy with the Cayenne due to the air suspension which can be raised


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

_Basically, the 203S is designed for cars such as this where the defects are too heavy for the likes of a mild finishing polish but not severe enough for a full on compound. It removes 99% of the defects whilst removing next to no paint and breaks down very quickly, leaving the finish that you see in the pics. I love the 203S as I can work it with big rpm's on the rotary if needs be and refine at around 1200rpm's and it still finishes down perfectly.

As for your lexus, what colour is it and would it be DA or rotary you'd be working with?

The strip on the tailgate - this was done with 2 hits of 85RE. This particular section on all the Cayennes is stupidly soft for some reason so it's very easy to correct even with a mild abrasive.

As for the Top Inspection/IPA question - It's just personal preference really. They both do the same job but because we have a load of it sat on the shelves through the back its what I use _

Hi Clark, thanks for your response, it really is appreciated. My Lexus colour is officially called Sable ( for me it's gun metal grey with a hint of bronze ) and when it gets it's first heavy duty clean I think the colour will be similar to the Evo in this thread (at the end of the thread not beginning)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110175

We have both Makita 9227 and G220 with a multitude of Megs/3M and Lake Country pads. Believe it or not my 13 year old son hated the G220 as he couldnt take the vibration. So, invested in the 9227 as it would appear to be the weapon of choice for most of the pro's. Yes, he likes that one !!

Perhaps another silly question : when you had reached the finish you were happy with using the 203s did you go strait to the Vintage after the wipe down with Top Inspection or did you use something like LP or LPL etc to clean or apply a glaze to the paint before application of first coat of Vintage ?

Apologies for all the questions !

Thanks again, Mike S:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Perhaps another silly question : when you had reached the finish you were happy with using the 203s did you go strait to the Vintage after the wipe down with Top Inspection or did you use something like LP or LPL etc to clean or apply a glaze to the paint before application of first coat of Vintage ?
> 
> Apologies for all the questions !
> 
> Thanks again, Mike S:wave:


No such thing as a silly question :thumb:

After Top Inspection I went straight to the wax. We stopped using pre wax cleaners such as HD Cleanse (after correction anyways) and the likes a long time ago, mainly as they offer no improvement to a properly prepared surface and if you've cleaned the paint with TI/IPA then you dont need their cleansing abilities either. We also found that the likes of Vintage lasts longer when applied over a polished surface wiped down with TI/IPA as opposed to one that has been cleansed and glazed with HD Cleanse for example. I speak to one or two other detailers who have also found this to be the case


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Clark said:


> No such thing as a silly question :thumb:
> 
> After Top Inspection I went straight to the wax. We stopped using pre wax cleaners such as HD Cleanse (after correction anyways) and the likes a long time ago, mainly as they offer no improvement to a properly prepared surface and if you've cleaned the paint with TI/IPA then you dont need their cleansing abilities either. We also found that the likes of Vintage lasts longer when applied over a polished surface wiped down with TI/IPA as opposed to one that has been cleansed and glazed with HD Cleanse for example. I speak to one or two other detailers who have also found this to be the case


Hi Clark : thank you, you are indeed a gent, oh and before I forget I dont believe a word the other guys say about you :lol::lol::lol:

p.s. Big Time Congrats on the PB Directorship (can I call you SIR now  )

Thanks again, much appreciated:thumb:

Mike S:wave:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely mate.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*That is perfection Clark!!!!*


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well done clark, nice job as always.


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic Job!

How did you approach the cleaning of the engine bay? I also have a cayenne. Never really dared snow foaming and rinsing.

What did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks lovely 

tom


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding results and pictures! The close ups are gorgeous!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hovy/// said:


> Fantastic Job!
> 
> How did you approach the cleaning of the engine bay? I also have a cayenne. Never really dared snow foaming and rinsing.
> 
> ...


You can generally get away with pressure washing the Cayenne engines without covering anything up as it's mostly all plastic covers anyways and the wiring is all covered with sealed plugs etc.

I just spray Degreaser/APC (depending on how dirty it is) over the engine bay, let it sit for a minute and agitate any really dirty bits then pressure wash off at medium/low pressure.

Then start the car and let it idle for 5 or 10 minutes to get rid of most of the water - Then apply a dressing (I use 303 Aerospace for all engines) and job done


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding results and pictures! The close ups are gorgeous!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Great result!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I know people say it's [email protected] but you can just see the "Vintage" effect in some pics

Silvery plastic sheen in essence

I like the minor correction 3 day philosopy on something of that size

You'll need a holiday with all these write ups lol


----------



## MRC (May 7, 2009)

Awesome detail.:thumb: Tremendous finish on that black.


----------

